
Top-level domain .design just got released - reimertz
https://twitter.com/Rathbone/status/598161436498464768
======
ljk
intelligent.design is taken already..

------
MichaelCrawford
pepsico.design mcdonalds.design generalmotors.design

The explosion of TLDs is just a way to extort money from big companies.

If a designer really wants to promote themselves, they should just put up a
".com" page with the normal kind of white hat SEO.

